# for ya'll truck luvin' ********



## Guest (Mar 2, 2002)

I guess some peeps will sell anything on the Internet.  
You gotta see this


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2002)

LOL!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2002)

That's pretty good! :rollin:

try this one... www.bumperdumper.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2002)

LOL..... good one neilster, thats better yet!


----------

